
Zuckerberg responds to UK Parliament publishing Facebook documents - ForHackernews
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10105559172610321
======
ForHackernews
> Ultimately, we decided on a model where we continued to provide the
> developer platform for free and developers could choose to buy ads if they
> wanted. This model has worked well. Other ideas we considered but decided
> against included charging developers for usage of our platform, similar to
> how developers pay to use Amazon AWS or Google Cloud.

This is a pretty disingenuous comparison, in my opinion. AWS and Google Cloud
are similar to Facebook's platform only in that they are all, arguably,
"platforms" of some sort. AWS provides infrastructure that lets you run more-
or-less whatever you want on it. The Facebook platform is much closer to being
simply a proprietary API to enable your app to access Facebook user data.

